# Roof Racks



## Greg23 (Dec 30, 2014)

Does any one have any info on roof racks. Brands, ease of application, carrying capacity. Mostly carry bicycles but occasionally load up for camping or a piece of furniture. I am aware of Thule as I had a pair on my Saab. Just wondering if there were any other types.
Thanks


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

We have the thule rack on our x-trail. We needed to use a foot pack from a CRV or Rav-4. It was pretty easy to install the foot packs. Just need to remove the 4-plastic covers and it's 4 bolts per foot pack. We trimmed the plastic covers to get a more oem look. The part I like is the cross bars come off super easy for storage.


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

close up


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Nice job Chadn, nice looking X trail as well!!!


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

quadraria10 said:


> Nice job Chadn, nice looking X trail as well!!!


Thanks. We love our x-trail. I only wish it could tow 3,500lbs instead of 2,000lb.


----------



## Greg23 (Dec 30, 2014)

*roof rack*

That is a nice set up chadn. I will look into that.
Thanks


----------



## X-TrailDave (Feb 15, 2011)

Here's my old setup, Greg. Sorry, the picture is a little distant. I have the Nissan OEM rack that was a little hard to find a few years ago. The rails have an airplane wing profile, and are very aerodynamic not to mention quiet. 

https://farm9.staticflickr.com/8672/16231710725_528b8dee4f_c.jpg


----------



## otomodo (May 23, 2008)

I have the same thule fixations for my kayak.
They work perfect even at 120 km/h, sunroof closed for me.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

*Help!!*

We have AutoMaxi ones on ours and I am puzzling how to take them off! I thought maybe there is supposed to be a key thingy that would fit into the slots on each side, but I can't find anything, and we don't want to damage it. Can't find anything online and I called two dealers and they couldn't help me, haha...And the previous owners no longer answer my emails...

Just kind of noisy so only want them on if we are hauling something...


P.S. We found the plastic pieces that fit into the gaps!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi Molly 
A few minutes of googling found this

http://www.montblancgroup.com/media/upload/pdf/785003.pdf

Seems they bought automaxi a few years ago. Should be a similar set up to what you have as its for the x trail. All the best


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Thanks, Quad...We cannot find the key anywhere and the previous owners never replied to my email. i took it to a couple auto parts places and their suggestion was to get a locksmith to see if he can cut a new one! We tried a wide slotted screwdriver but that didn't work...sigh.


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Maybe this could help, but my guess is its too cold these days to even try.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cjuT_63Ioig

a video on how to pick a lock

or maybe this guy can help. All you need is the code on the lock itself, should be some numbers stamped there.

Automaxi Universal 1 Roof Rack Keys Cut to Your Code Professional Locksmith | eBay

AUTOMAXI ROOF RACK KEYS CUT TO CODE

CODES 81000 TO 87000
R001 TO R244

I am hoping this can help you get it sorted. All the best from freezing Quebec


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

Quad! Thanks!! I will check that out today! Only about 5 C. here so I am sorry you are freezing your ass off over there!
I will post what I find out....


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

I know there are a number of threads on roof racks, but this seems to be the most recently active general thread. I recently picked up a set of the OEM racks ($15!!) and I'm looking for bike racks that are compatible.

Can anyone with the factory racks shed any insight and good bike racks that fit? Specifically looking for mountain bikes (big fat tires).

Cheers,


----------



## chadn (Jan 28, 2010)

I really like the Thule 594XT Sidearm bike carrier. They are pricey, but they work well and you can leave the front tire attached to your bike. They'll run you $500-$550 CAD for two. They should attach no problem to your roof rack.










If you have a trailer hitch, I would go with a hitch mounted bike carrier. They are way easier to load and unload and they keep your bike protected from road debris (rocks/bugs) and wind (cables vibrating and rubbing through each other and your bike frame paint). We have a swagman from MEC. It works with 1-1/2" and 2" receivers. We've hauled 2 downhill bikes for thousands of km's with no problems at all. I DON'T recommend the hitch carriers that hold bikes by their top tubes. Many new style frames don't work well if you try to carry them by their top tubes.


----------



## molly (Oct 31, 2014)

quadraria10 said:


> or maybe this guy can help. All you need is the code on the lock itself, should be some numbers stamped there.
> 
> Automaxi Universal 1 Roof Rack Keys Cut to Your Code Professional Locksmith | eBay
> 
> ...


OK! This guy on Ebay is great! Cost about $15.00 Can. Got it in about 4 days. Worked! And thankfully the allen wrench thingy was in the back with the spare tire so we could remove the racks. Looks much nicer now and less wind howl. Thanks, Quad!!


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Gladyou were able to get a key made. Ebay is great for some stuff. And now you have a useable roof rack which you could sell if you don't want or need it.


----------



## franticvike (Jul 7, 2014)

Found a pair of used Thule Bigmouth racks locally for $120 and they seem to fit using the track system of the factor racks. I already have a rear hitch mount rack for 2 bikes, but need capacity for 4.


----------

